# spy targa 2 goggles



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

whats up everybody im hoping someone can answer some questions for me about the targa 2 goggles. first what do you think of them? i realize there an economy goggle but are they garbage? also are they helmet compatible? the description doesnt mention whether they are or not. i have a red trace helmet.
any help is appreciated.
btw, if they are garbage, what is the best goggle for around $50.tight budget i know!!


----------



## Celt943 (Sep 22, 2007)

I've found Spy goggles fit me the best. I have a pair of Targa 2's w/ persimmon lens and a pair of Soldiers w/ silver mirror lens. They are definitely NOT garbage, they are comfortable never fog up and both pairs fit my Girro helmet perfectly with no gap.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks for the quick response. what do you think about the persimmon lense? i will ge riding in virginia at wintergreen where we dont have alot of natural snow. so its usually pretty bright. im debating between persimmon and bronze lenses. thanks for your help.


----------



## Celt943 (Sep 22, 2007)

I find that up here in VT, the Persimmon is good for all but the rare post storm bluebird powder day, for those days I break out the silver mirrors. Also out west at the higher elevations, I wore the mirrors a lot more.


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

ya i have a pair. They're nice for what their worth and dont fog up at all. i used them for 3 seasons and liked them. They get the job done and look good too! migth want to switch out the lens tho and get soem mirrrorss


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

i have a pair of targa 2's... i dont have much experience with any other goggles though. so far they have worked fine for me and havnt fogged up, except for once but it was my fault lol... anyways they als fit fine with my helmet. They look pretty cool too, persimmons lens has owrked fine for everything i rode in last season...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Although Spy makes excellent goggles, I always advise against getting any brand's entry level goggles. The reason is that they are not spherical lenses. What this means is that they distort your natural view. They are fine as an all-purpose goggles, but you will definitely want to pick up a pair of spherical lenses in the future. The difference is night and day. I used to own a pair of Dragon DX (non-spherical) and now I got an Oakley A-frame (spherical) and I can see much clearer through them.

This is a great, great deal on a spherical lens goggle. The color isn't the sexiest, but at a tight budget, it is definitely worth it.

Scott Decree Goggle - Adult 2009

I'd much rather by these goggles than any other non-spherical goggles no matter how gnarly the colors are.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks for the response. after an exhausting search i have found spy soldier goggles for $54.cant beat that.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tschamp20 said:


> thanks for the response. after an exhausting search i have found spy soldier goggles for $54.cant beat that.


Great deal. Enjoy your new goggles :thumbsup:


----------

